# Vinyl Siding and Sticking to it?



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

I tried last year to attach some lightweight plastic props to the side of my house, but couldn't find anything to use that would stick to the vinyl siding and was removeable. I don't want to put a bunch of nails in the siding. Does anyone know of a strong weather proof product that is easily removed and can be used to hold lightweight items in place? I want to hang a banner above my Garage door and some other things, like scene setter bats and tombstones on the side of my house and garage door. Thanks for any help 

I can't wait, Spirit Halloween by me opens in just two more days! Itching to get in!

Cybil


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there any way you can wedge or clip something between the laps in the siding? 

Otherwise, painters tape or sticky tack may be your only options?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Would Velcro tape work, or is it too windy for that?


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

I tried wedging and sticky tack last year to no avail. We do get a lot of wind, so when I finally thought it was stuck good, I would get up the next morning and find it had fallen or was hanging by one corner. We are constantly battling with our tombstones due to the wind, we lose a couple of the thin store bought ones every year, shame that we have to make more of our own sturdier homemade ones in place of them - Hehe 

I hadn't thought of sticky velcro tape, I will have to give that a shot. I think maybe I will get it soon and get it in place now, before it gets cooler (if that ever happens), so that maybe it will be more adhesive to the vinyl. I think that was part of the problem last year with the sticky tack, the vinyl was cold. 

Thanks!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If you are willing to try velcro, you have plenty of options. I assumed you wanted to try stuff that wouldn't damage the siding. Velcro with strong adhesive will probably hurt your vinyl. 

I use some construction grade velcro (yeah, it exists) to hold a signal receiver to the wall behind a LCD tv in our keeping room. It doesn't budge.

There is the option of attaching string or fishing line to nails attached to the soffett or area above the vinyl.

Check this out...http://www.sidinghook.com/


----------



## AuntBite (Sep 18, 2006)

Great Find Wilbert!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

As wilbret said try tea cup hooks on wood over the area you want to hang stuff and use fishing line or thin wire to attatch it.I use this set up for many of my things,and it gets plenty windy here in Chicago.Here are a few examples.
Only these are over brick not vynil.


----------



## Spider Web (Nov 17, 2006)

I use those plastic hooks for attaching Christmas lights. They come in all different sizes and shapes. The small ones shaped like an "S" hook work great for attaching to the "J" channel on siding. [the part that looks like a trim piece that the siding itself fits into, around the top and sides]

Once clipped on, they don’t come off easily. I attach a length of solid wire to the hook to hang props on. Duct tape folded back on itself to make double sided adhesive tape and placed between the bottom of the prop and wall will prevent the prop from swinging. The tape is ok for that, since it doesn’t really support anything. Any adhesive left on the siding can be easily removed with mineral spirits.

Hope this helps.

BTW Skullboy........Love that skelly on the roof peak.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Lots of great ideas, I love those vinyl siding hooks. Thanks Wilbert! I am going to have to order some of those. 

I love the Skelly over the garage, that’s similar to what I am trying to accomplish but with a ghost and banner. Last year we hung a ghost above the garage, but instead used Christmas light hooks at the roof edge with fishing line and we were up there just about every day bringing the ghost down from the roof. I know if I can attach him under the peak like you did your skelly that he won’t be so prone to trying to fly away. 

Definitely going to try some of these ideas out this weekend to see what works. We don’t have any wood though, all vinyl including the soffetts. We don't want to put in any holes or cause any damage to the vinyl as our house is for sale and I don't want to turn any possible buyers away any more than just decorating could do. Our realtor doesn’t think we should decorate, but we just can’t help ourselves, It’s In Our Blood. Besides the whole neighborhood expects it.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Check your home depot or lowes, they may have the hooks and save shipping costs.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

lowes and menards do not have siding hooks, i already asked a while back


----------

